# Restaurer une session Firefox perdue



## arnoutch (3 Janvier 2010)

Bonjour à tous,


   Après des recherches fructueuses pour un projet, ma session firefox à crasher. Un ami était en train de surfer sur internet. Il a malencontreusement démarrer une nouvelle session, et à resurfer avec firefox.
J'ai vraiment le besoin de récupérer ces recherches.

Ce soucis similaire m'était déjà arriver auparavant, je me souviens qu'il faut changer l'extension d'un fichier sessionstore.bak en .js , mais je n'ai pas réussi à retrouver le chemin de ces fichiers.

J'en reviens à votre aide, revenant bredouille de mes recherches. 

Est-ce tout d'abord possible sachant qu'il y a eu du surf sur la nouvelle session? (Firefox étant mon navigateur par défaut)
Est-ce que je me souviens bien de la technique, enfin je suis simplement tout ouï de solutions 

Merci d'avance

Arnoutch


----------



## pascalformac (3 Janvier 2010)

conseil pour l'avenir
1- si des recherches sont si  importantes on les mémorise, en PLUS d'historique
tonnes de moyens dont des extensions ou javascripts bookmatklets  facon " à revoir - a garder dans un coin , jeter un oeil plus tard" etc
car un navigateur crashe
(et ca aurait pu etre toi au lieu de cet ami)

et 
2-ne pas laisser un ami de passage sur son compte mac , cet invité passe par le compte " invité"
( fort judicieusement nommé )


*Note du modo :* et penser à regarder en tête du forum où on compte poster s'il n'y a pas une annonce "à lire avant de poster", ça évite en général de poster au mauvais endroit !

On déménage.


----------

